# Ceramic water filter



## ctnchpr (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm finalizing my water purification plans for a post-crisis world (which seems to be getting very near). I'm going with a creamic water filter similar to the one that Potters for Peace has developed for use in Third World countries. I have the material and equipment to make and fire the clay vessel. My water source is a spring-fed woodland stream that runs about 100' from my house. Its flow rate is 30 gal/min, and it has never run dry in the 33 years that I've owned the land, even in years of drought.

Here's why I've come to you good folks: Does anyone here have 1st-hand knowledge of these filters? The PFP model is coated or impregnated with colloidal silver to kill pathogens. My concern is about the cost/availability of the colloidal silver in a post-SHTF world. Why wouldn't a drop or two of clorine bleach in the filtered water work just as well?

TIA for any help or info!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ctnchpr said:


> I'm finalizing my water purification plans for a post-crisis world (which seems to be getting very near). I'm going with a creamic water filter similar to the one that Potters for Peace has developed for use in Third World countries. I have the material and equipment to make and fire the clay vessel. My water source is a spring-fed woodland stream that runs about 100' from my house. Its flow rate is 30 gal/min, and it has never run dry in the 33 years that I've owned the land, even in years of drought.
> 
> Here's why I've come to you good folks: Does anyone here have 1st-hand knowledge of these filters? The PFP model is coated or impregnated with colloidal silver to kill pathogens. My concern is about the cost/availability of the colloidal silver in a post-SHTF world. Why wouldn't a drop or two of clorine bleach in the filtered water work just as well?
> 
> TIA for any help or info!


Yes, the colloidal silver, full strength is expensive for me--I take daily the diluted type for immune system builder.

NOw, Chlorine bleach in water for cleaning, etc, is said to be okay--but I have 2 sources, one a Navy man of 20+ years and a retired water dept employee that say the bleach can harm your stomach..:scratch

Both suggeted pool shock...yep, cheap $4 a bag calcium hypochlorite will make about 15,000 gallons of bleach..no storage problem, long shelf life, and inexpensive--keep in a dark, dry place.

The directions to make this purifier/cleaner are probably on this site...Hope this helps...I'm almost finished using the bleach I stored to filter my water:dunno: (but, now I have a Berkey) and am ready to mix my pool shock.

I know I don't mind saving $1.49 every time I need a gallon!!:gaah:


----------



## ctnchpr (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, JayJay, I'll check it out!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

JayJay said:


> Both suggested pool shock...yep, cheap $4 a bag calcium hypochlorite will make about 15,000 gallons of bleach..no storage problem, long shelf life, and inexpensive--keep in a dark, dry place.
> 
> The directions to make this purifier/cleaner are probably on this site...Hope this helps...I'm almost finished using the bleach I stored to filter my water:dunno: (but, now I have a Berkey) and am ready to mix my pool shock.


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/pool-shock-4640/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f20/pool-shock-4640/


Thanks--forgot about that post--had 3 things going and didn't get back....you're the man Mr. Blob!!:2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

ctnchpr, have you looked into the biosand water filter set-ups?

BioSand Filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I think a biosand filter is a lot easier to build than a clay pot that needs to be fired. I would be concerned about finding the right clay, forming it, firing without cracking, etc.

You can always add a couple drops of chlorine to the final product, just to make sure the little tiny critters are dead


----------

